# Are these male or female Jack Dempseys?



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you help sex my Jack Dempseys? I have two and I'm not completely sure of their sex. Pics to follow in the next post.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I think this one is female because it has more blue by its gills:










But I am not sure about the other one. Here are pics of the one I'm not sure about.



















What do you think?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

The 2nd and 3rd are males and the first one is a little tricky. I would say male judging by the colors on the body but it could also be a female. The dorsal fins are short and there is a little bit of spangling on the gill plate. Are they all in the same tank? If so how does the first one act around the males? That's a better way to tell.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

The first one, as you already know, is almost certainly a female. It's body shape, as well as gill plate, say female.

The 2nd dempsey is most likely male. Judging by it's gill plate, it is somewhat ambigious, but the fact that it has no large blue blotches, but rather only small spots, really doesn't give any indication that it is female. When it is has a large head, in proportion to it's body, it's a sighn that it is almost certainly a male.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I would say female in the first picture and male in the 2nd and 3rd.

I find my females JD's bodies start to color up when they get past the 6 inch mark and your JD looks quite large.

Case in point, here is one of my females. She had almost no spangles on her body and very little color on her gill plate but recently her body started to color up.










And with her mate.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Flippercon, yes they are in the same tank. There are only two. Picture #2 and #3 are the same fish, and it keeps chasing #1 around the tank! I hope they can learn to get along...


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You might just have a pair there. Give them a pot and a secluded spot to do there business and you will have fry soon if the 1st one is a female. Good luck.


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

I have no doubt that the first picture is of a female and the second and third picture are of a male JD. Give them time and nature may well take its course . . .

Good luck!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Beo said:


> I have no doubt that the first picture is of a female and the second and third picture are of a male JD. Give them time and nature may well take its course . . .
> 
> Good luck!


Can you expand on the no doubt on the 1st picture?


----------



## Beo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's all to do with the blue 'smudges' as opposed to 'spangles' on the lower operculum (gill plate). IME Males have blue spangles which rarely extend into the lower part of the operculum (the male in the 2nd and 3rd pictures illustrates the spangles well, though in this case they do extend further than most). Females have distinct smudges and smears which are frequent and obvious (as in the first picture). Sexually mature dominant females also turn blue-black and have lots of spangles throughout their bodies (they become much blacker than males). Immature and subdominant females do not show this to anywhere near the same extent.

It goes without saying, of course, that EBJDs are a different kettle of fish, so to speak!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for expanding Beo, I use this technique too but wasn't sure why you said you had no doubt it was a female. Just wanted a little more info on this :thumb:


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Is it normal for the male to be chasing the female around? He seems to be nipping at her but her fins aren't damaged. She stays in one area of the tank to avoid him (I think), and he comes over and starts chasing her. I feel bad for her! I hope they learn to co-exist peacefully. I bought them both just a few days ago from separate tanks.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

How big is the tank?


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

The tank is 90 gallons.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

as already concluded...female and a colourful male.

my male with more spotting like yours...









He will chase her around a bit and when she is ready they will lip lock. She's testing his worthiness. then eggs.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

That's a good sized tank.  
Rice burner I Love your pictures they always look great :thumb: oh and your fish look good too.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. I try.


----------

